# Green/labyrinth double het??????????



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

is it possible to have a double het green/labyrinth burmese python???

are green and labyrinth co-dominant traits?

would this snake be normal looking or have to be labyrinth looking but het for green or vice versa??

Please help:notworthy:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Green is a recessive as is Labyrinth so you can have Normal het Green het Labyrinth


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

So in order for it to be het for both it will have to have mum green and dad a labyrinth or vice versa


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> So in order for it to be het for both it will have to have mum green and dad a labyrinth or vice versa


Not necessarily as you can get different percentages from breeding from hets and breeding from visuals.

Labyrinth x Green = 100% - Normals 100% het Labyrinth 100% het Green.

You would get varying concentrations from other breedings but in all honesty I wouldn't bother with them as it will take you much longer and the price difference once you are at the stage you wanted to be at will be negligible if existant at all.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice 1 thanks for that now it makes sense: victory:


----------

